# Aggressive Beagle/Min Pin mix



## matt_21484 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello everyone, I just joined this site and I think this is exactly what I've been looking for.

I adopted an (approx) 2 year old Beagle/minpin about 2 years ago from a no kill shelter. We were warned that he was an aggressive dog and should be careful, however the second I met him, he warmed up to me right away. To make a long story short I adopted him as soon as I graduated college. For the first year I had him, he was extremely aggressive toward other people, he had no trust in any one. I was told when I adopted him, he had been found as a stray when he was less than 1 year old and was abused by that owner b/c he did not get along with that persons dog. Then he was abandoned and later found by the shelter I got him from. I don't know if he was being protective of me, or just that he was a mean dog and didn't like other dogs or people. When on walks, he would attempt to lunge at anyone or anything that walked by him. I have finally calmed him down after owning him for two years and moving into two different homes with him. However, his first reaction to metting new people is to snarl at them and jump up to bite them. Is there anything I can do to prevent this? I am looking for tips/pointers anything. I refuse to get rid of him b/c I have bonded with him so much, but I don't want to be the guy on the block with "that" dog. 

Sorry for the long post, but look forward to the answers.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

my min pin did the exact same stuff. he wouldn't jump up and bite them, but he'd growl and bark and if someone tried to touch him he'd snap at them. on walks, I couldn't let him greet other dogs because he'd sniff them for a second then snap at their face. 

for the strangers issue, when you have people come over keep your dog on a leash and on the floor by your feet. have everyone ignore him, and don't put tension on the leash unless he lunges at someone, then a stern correction and a return to a sit should keep him in check. he may never come around to liking strangers. mine is learning but I'm sure he'll never be "friendly". therefore the best solution is to prevent him from biting.

for other dogs, how is he for socializing OFF the leash? ours was even aggressive off leash so I bought a muzzle and put that on him to meet other dogs. I took away his weapon so he had to figure out a new way to interact with dogs. he's much better and muzzle free now. once he figured out how dogs are supposed to act he calmed down around them.


----------



## matt_21484 (Jun 9, 2008)

He was aggressive both on and off the leash. I have been patiently been doing what you have described for the past two years now, and he is doing much better. I just recently bought a house and there are many dog owners in the neighborhood and he is very good with all of them individually. When 3 or more dogs run up to him, he gets very defensive, which is understandable. But I am mostly worried about when I have guests over, and as soon as they walk in, he *usually* will try to jump up and bite their hand. I have combated this by restraining him and telling him NO when I have my friends/family come in. I have noticed that if they give him food, albeit a treat or just dog food bits, he will almost instantly bond with them. 

Any other input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

If you're up for a little reading I would suggest these books. She's a really great author and it would probably give some insight into positive reinforcement with meeting strangers. The first book is about fear based agression, the second is about dog on dog agression. Both would probably apply to your situation. Keep us updated!

http://www.amazon.com/Cautious-Cani...bs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1213310335&sr=8-5

http://www.amazon.com/Feisty-Fido-P...bs_sr_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1213310335&sr=8-8


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

you can also try leaving him in a crate when people come over. when he's quiet and calm then open the door and let him out. (although if he's still being aggressive keep him on a leash).

don't have people feed him treats though! that was our biggest mistake. when he's acting aggressive and someone gives him a treat, that rewards him for the behavior. so the next time someone comes over he's going to act aggressive and wait for them to give him his treat so he knows his "job" is done. ONLY give him treats or have other people give him treats when he's calm and ignoring people. have them throw the treat on the ground instead of handing them to him.


----------

